# One year anniversary



## Pinetree (Jul 9, 2020)

A year ago today I had to say goodbye to my best friend. He was a huge part of my life, and it’s been such a weird year without him. I got him in my third year of vet school and we learned a bit of schutzhund together as “we” grew up. He got VP2 male 6-9 month at regionals, and did his BH at 18 months. We dabbled in training after this but I started my career and was on call every other day and weekend. Training regularly was no longer an option. Activities changed to being the farm dog and roaming his 4 acres and keeping the horses and cats in line. A role he happily took on. He had a scare with GDV at 8 years old but we caught it quickly and he recovered well. Then a few weeks after his 10 th birthday he really started slowing down, appetite slowly decreased. I had even taken his senior bloodwork a month before which was perfect. We took him in to work and found out he had a large tumour bleeding on his spleen. We could have pursued surgery, and yes I second guess myself all the time. But ultimately we said goodbye that morning.

It has been difficult without him, and so quiet in the house. Miss you buddy ❤


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry for your loss. My older girl is 9.5, still going well but how well I know that can change overnight.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Have no regrets. Life with a GSD is just that. They want to do whatever you do. As long as they are a part of the party, they are happy.


----------



## Pinetree (Jul 9, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Sorry for your loss. Have no regrets. Life with a GSD is just that. They want to do whatever you do. As long as they are a part of the party, they are happy.


 Very true. As a puppy I was impressed with how he would check in on off leash hikes, never wanting to get too far ahead. He loved being with his people, biggest goof who loved to make us laugh... do a behaviour and then wait for the laughter before continuing ( e.g stuffing his head between the couch cushions). It’s going to be hard when we get our next pup as Enzo was so easy, I keep warning my SO that it may not be what we expect. 😊


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor is much as you describe. Always a loving smile in his eyes, romping through life. 

I think that part of having a successful partnership with a dog is tailoring your training and activities for everyone involved.


----------

